# My lye has gone solid!



## krische1012 (May 3, 2009)

I am running low on soap so getting ready to make a few batches and I discover that almost all of my lye (4 bottles!) has gone rock solid! What can I do!


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Order new lye and very carefully break the solid lye apart and use it as drain cleaner.


----------



## krische1012 (May 3, 2009)

That is not what I was hoping to hear...where is the best place to order lye?

ETA what can I do to prevent this from happening again!!


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

After the lye has gathered moisture I would be afraid to use it in soap. I guess you could make a small batch and try it. I order lye from Essential Depot.

http://www.essentialdepot.com/servlet/the-On-Special--dsh--50-pct--OFF/Categories


----------



## krische1012 (May 3, 2009)

Is there a difference between food grade and technical grade?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I keep Drierite in with my lye.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

krische1012, the only differences I see is that the food grade can be used for pretzels, olives and hominy. The technical grade says 99% pure beads. The food grade doesn't give a percent of purity, but I am assuming it is the purer product. Food grade is more expensive. The technical grade states that it can be used for soap, so can the food grade.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

The lye that has hardened up isn't usable for soap anymore. You can't determine what the strength is because moisture will have neutralized a bunch of it.
Use it up as drain cleaner or dispose of it in a place that takes Hazardous Materials.

In my biz I use whichever grade of lye that is cheaper. I haven't noticed any difference in the quality of the soap from the food grade to the tech.


----------

